# Favortie make of club



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I know this is a matter of "what you like" but casting aside the "can hit...cant hit" scenario what is you favorite make of club.... 
Mine has to be taylormade.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

As far as irons go, Mizuno.

Drivers? I'm still undecided


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Other.  

Since most of the clubs in my bag right now are King Cobras, I guess that must be my favorite :dunno: I bought these irons on the day of the first round of my club championship last August... put them in my bag 1 hour before my tee time. didn't even have time to hit them anyplace except into the net at Golfsmith before I teed off. In that 3 round tournament, I shot my 2 best rounds of the season, and I've been pretty consistent since then. :thumbsup: 

My runner up would be TaylorMade, as I have 3 of their hybrids.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Callaway for myself


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

taylormade are awesome. also awesomely expensive


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

From a standpoint of looks, what makes me feel confidant, TaylorMade.

From a standpoint of what I need for game improvement and the ability of the club to help me keep from injuring my elbow further, Callaway.


----------



## Dscofever (Oct 29, 2006)

My irons and hybrids are Adams. I just bought them about two months ago. So my vote goes to other. 

I do have a Callaway x460. That's the runner up.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Right now, *WISHON Irons*, forged 550C's. Very little offset, these are not game improvement irons by any means.
Fairway woods, Titleist 904F's
Putter, YES TracyII
Driver, whatever works!


----------



## Johnny Par (Dec 4, 2006)

Taylor Made for Drivers
Mizuno for Irons


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

i also like cobra but its not on there so taylormade


----------



## Da Blade (Nov 11, 2006)

Titleist 690 MB irons.....


----------



## R7oss (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of taylormade, it's definitely them all the way. Looking to build most of my set around the new taylormade r7 clubs. I got the new rescue dual hybrids and they are fantastic to hit. Also mizuno irons are one of the best out there, borrowed my uncles old t-zoid oversize irons until I get my own and they still hit well.


----------



## PowerPenguin (Dec 5, 2006)

Ping!

Ping to win!  

Dave


----------

